# Elvis Presley - Where did they go, lord



## Meanderer




----------



## JustBonee

Elvis, beautiful, what a voice   .. "the good die young"


----------



## Raven

The magnificent voice is quiet now but his memory lives on.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Loved the man and what a voice it was beautiful_


----------



## Jackie22

Jillaroo said:


> _Loved the man and what a voice it was beautiful_



Me too, Jill, I never get tired of hearing his music.


----------



## oldman

I saw Elvis and Michael Jackson live and in concert. Definitely, two of the most 'dynamic' entertainers in my lifetime.


----------



## JustBonee

oldman said:


> I saw Elvis and Michael Jackson live and in concert. Definitely, two of the most 'dynamic' entertainers in my lifetime.



Saw Elvis in concert too ... November 6, 1971 .. Cleveland Public Hall Auditorium.
Could never forget.


----------



## Ralphy1

He left the building too soon...


----------



## Sassycakes

Oh how I loved Elvis.his voice was soo beautiful. I still listen to his music all the time. He truly was one of a kind.


----------



## oldman

I know many of you have visited Graceland, but did you feel his presence when you where in the house?


----------



## Pappy

Did I read somewhere that his middle name on his tombstone was spelled Aron instead of Aaron?


----------



## rkunsaw

Elvis is a distant cousin on my mothers side. I used to like him but ralphy has made me sick of him.


----------



## Ralphy1

rk, you should be suspended from posting for at least one hour...


----------



## QuickSilver

I was born on Elvis' birthday.. MY entire life.. it has dogged me.  My own mother used to always add..  Yes.. January 8th... Elvis' Birthday.. everytime someone asked. My whole life I have listened to Elvis songs all day on my birthday... not my choice, but that's what was playing.   Now don't get me wrong.. I like Elvis.. but.... just sayin'  it got old.


----------



## Ralphy1

A lot of people would give anything to have been born on the King's birthday...


----------



## Meanderer

QuickSilver said:


> I was born on Elvis' birthday.. MY entire life.. it has dogged me.  My own mother used to always add..  Yes.. January 8th... Elvis' Birthday.. everytime someone asked. My whole life I have listened to Elvis songs all day on my birthday... not my choice, but that's what was playing.   Now don't get me wrong.. I like Elvis.. but.... just sayin'  it got old.



Ralphie's right QS, it set's you apart from the herd!  I was born on Johnny Cash's birthday (Feb26) and never realized it until I was an adult.  I have always been a fan of John's...the music and the man.  I never met him, but sharing his birthday is a connection of sorts. 

View attachment 9936


----------



## Jackie22

Meanderer, I once took a tour that included Cash's home, it was beautiful, but the thing that struck me was that it had a creek running through the house, I always wondered what kept snakes out...lol

Johnny Cash...another great voice.


----------



## QuickSilver

Meanderer said:


> Ralphie's right QS, it set's you apart from the herd!  I was born on Johnny Cash's birthday (Feb26) and never realized it until I was an adult.  I have always been a fan of John's...the music and the man.  I never met him, but sharing his birthday is a connection of sorts.
> 
> View attachment 9936



I've just had a GREAT idea!!   Now if we can find folks born on the Carl Perkins (April 9th )', and Jerry Lee Luis's  (September 29th) Birthdays, we should get together for a "Million dollar Quartet!!" well, maybe not a Million... Maybe a buck and a half..   lol!!!


----------



## Ralphy1

You gotta love a boy named Sue...


----------



## Meanderer

QuickSilver said:


> I've just had a GREAT idea!!   Now if we can find folks born on the Carl Perkins (April 9th )', and Jerry Lee Luis's  (September 29th) Birthdays, we should get together for a "Million dollar Quartet!!" well, maybe not a Million... Maybe a buck and a half..   lol!!!


Great idea!


----------



## Meanderer

Ralphy1 said:


> You gotta love a boy named Sue...



That's a favorite of mine, to be sure Ralphie, but I also like "a Girl named JohnnyCash" by Jane Morgan.


----------



## Georgia Lady

I love Elvis. Saw him in Atlanta, Ga in 1974.  He was beautiful.  My favorite song is Suspicious Minds and Unchained Melody. Also like his Gospel.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Elvis is still "alive and well" and living in Banff (north Scotland that is).  I saw again him in the supermarket yesterday.
We'll if it wasn't him, it was certainly someone who looked and dressed like him.  I thought who would want to make a fool of themself by dressing like Elvis and walking round a small Scottish town on a freezing cold day?
I asked him if he was Elvis and he said he was.  Funny I never knew Elvis spoke with a Scottish accent!


----------



## QuickSilver

Capt Lightning said:


> Elvis is still "alive and well" and living in Banff (north Scotland that is).  I saw again him in the supermarket yesterday.
> We'll if it wasn't him, it was certainly someone who looked and dressed like him.  I thought who would want to make a fool of themself by dressing like Elvis and walking round a small Scottish town on a freezing cold day?
> I asked him if he was Elvis and he said he was.  Funny I never knew Elvis spoke with a Scottish accent!



Was this him?


----------



## Don M.

I grew up listening to Elvis.  Some Parents back then thought he was the Devil Incarnate with his swiveling hips, etc.  I wonder what some of the old folks would think of the Crap that so many of today's kids fawn all over with their musical choices?   At least Elvis had some real songs with lyrics a person could understand...and did it without yelling into the microphone.  I'm a music fan, and like to watch the Palladia Channel on TV, when there is a decent group performing.  There are some of today's groups that are really great....Mumford and Son's might be my current favorite....but for every one like that, there are dozens who just make me shake my head in disbelief.


----------



## AZ Jim

In 1956 I heard a country station play "heartbreak hotel" and  I told my girlfriend at the time, "This kid is gonna be big".  I had no idea just how big though.  My all time favorite of Elvis was "Are you lonesome tonight".  RIP Big guy.


----------



## Ameriscot

Meanderer said:


> Ralphie's right QS, it set's you apart from the herd!  I was born on Johnny Cash's birthday (Feb26) and never realized it until I was an adult.  I have always been a fan of John's...the music and the man.  I never met him, but sharing his birthday is a connection of sorts.
> 
> View attachment 9936



My birthday as well.


----------



## Georgia Lady

I saw Johnny Cash in Charlotte, NC in 1992.  Very memorable performance.


----------

